# Is it normal for a man to not want sex alot?



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

So we had some problems this last year I had another post talking about it "would you cheat of have sex in revenge" But anyways. So this last year the sex had been slow I dont know if it was because he was guilty feeling or what but we never had it like we used to maybe once a week sometimes longer. I would try but in a teasing way not like a serious way. But I thought men wanted it all the time? So now after I found out he kissed my ex friend and rubbed her A$$ that makes me feel like he wanted sex from her and because of our lack of sex that year really makes the cheat worst. ON TOP of that he came home after kissing her when he said it was "awkward" and had sex with me?:scratchhead:


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Are you constantly on his case and treating him bad? You also said yourself that you did nothing to make him feel special. you also said you flirted with other guys more than him. He may feel you don't desire him. If you want him to jump on you, you have to be tempting and... pleasant.

Have you tried initiating sex, like all the way?


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya the thing is that I always want it I am always ready to go and he says I dont initiate when I do and when I started he would either have to pee or some excuse? I dont know its just odd that a man wouldnt want it?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I think its odd. my h didnt want sex from me, but i found out he was addicted to porn. one thing i did learn was not to push myself on him. if he didnt seem interested, i backed off. but that was due to me feeling rejected b/c of his porn. so it might be different then what you are going through.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

ya it seems that he masterbates more in the shower then wanting to have sex with me and it really bothers me when he does that I dont ever want him to masterbate.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I asked my H not to masturbate. for some couples it is completely normal, but my H and i needed to learn to meet each others needs.

Have you told him that his masturbating is taking away from your sex life?


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya one time I caught him in the shower and flipped out. and last night I woke up from him talking in his sleep and he had a erection so I am like wtf I am not getting it. I am a attractive women and I am starting to feel less because of this.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

my self esteem really suffered, too. im still trying to get my confidence back when im around my H. i knew what my H's problem was, so i had something to work with. i think you just have to find out why he doesnt want to have sex with you.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

ljtseng said:


> my self esteem really suffered, too. im still trying to get my confidence back when im around my H. i knew what my H's problem was, so i had something to work with. i think you just have to find out why he doesnt want to have sex with you.


Have you read her other threads?


----------

